# Killington- 11-20-08



## awf170 (Nov 12, 2008)

For those of who can't make Friday and don't want to deal with the madness of the weekend.

So far it looks like it is going to be:

Awf170
2knees
Hardline

anyone else?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> For those of who can't make Friday and don't want to deal with the madness of the weekend.
> 
> So far it looks like it is going to be:
> 
> ...



Only thing that could hold us back is my wife. I give that about a .000001% chance, so we'll be up Wed thru Fri.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Only thing that could hold us back is my wife. I give that about a .000001% chance, so we'll be up Wed thru Fri.




Ha, you can one up GSS and star in a 2knees video.

god i just referred to myself in the 3rd person.  what a tool.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> Ha, you can one up GSS and star in a 2knees video.
> 
> god i just referred to myself in the 3rd person.  what a tool.



I'll have to brush up on some Milli Vanilli tunes and sofa hucking.......


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'll have to brush up on some Milli Vanilli tunes and sofa hucking.......


 
yea, that would be sofa-hucking-cool!!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> yea, that would be sofa-hucking-cool!!




very well played


----------



## WJenness (Nov 12, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> yea, that would be sofa-hucking-cool!!



A+ AND a gold star.






-w


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> very well played


 
Tks, I do what I can!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> yea, that would be sofa-hucking-cool!!



Nicely done. Love this board.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Nicely done. Love this board.


+1:lol:


----------



## powbmps (Nov 12, 2008)

Uh-oh......quandary.

Thursday :argue: Friday


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> yea, that would be sofa-hucking-cool!!



three steezys out of four..:-D


----------



## hardline (Nov 12, 2008)

im trying to get some others to come up. it sucks i have to be back in the city for friday night but its good money.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 12, 2008)

i might be able to pull this off...  vermont on thursday and drive to maine on friday.  gonna be a hell of a weekend...


----------



## hardline (Nov 12, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i might be able to pull this off...  vermont on thursday and drive to maine on friday.  gonna be a hell of a weekend...



damn your a trooper


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

~2/gal gas, drive.........drive....drive.... It's a silver lining going into the season.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 12, 2008)

I might be up for it. Need to figure out how realistic the possibility of me taking 6 days off in December is.

I will be there for the weekend.

Wait, there isn't a weekend thread...


----------



## awf170 (Nov 12, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I might be up for it. Need to figure out how realistic the possibility of me taking 6 days off in December is.
> 
> I will be there for the weekend.
> 
> Wait, there isn't a weekend thread...



Do it!!!  There's going to be mad goose stompin'!

You'll get to see me take a few nice wrecks.  I'm guaranteed for a few when there are people watching.



BTW, how sure are we that Killington will be open this day?  I know they will be able to, but will they actually open or wait for Friday?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

We're booked at the Mountain Sports Inn, might even push it into Saturday.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> BTW, how sure are we that Killington will be open this day?  I know they will be able to, but will they actually open or wait for Friday?



DOH!  That's a valid question.  Where's that SpinmasterK guy?


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> BTW, how sure are we that Killington will be open this day?  I know they will be able to, but will they actually open or wait for Friday?





powbmps said:


> DOH!  That's a valid question.  Where's that SpinmasterK guy?



A Wednesday reopening looks likely.


----------



## danny p (Nov 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> We're booked at the Mountain Sports Inn, might even push it into Saturday.



nice lodging choice, one of my favs.  the guy that runs that place is a cool dude.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2008)

So it's:

Awf170
2knees
Hardline
Moe Ghoul

Maybes:

Grassi
Powbmps
mondeo

Nice... hopefully there will be some goose stomping available, or at least some snow making whales to get mad steezy air off of.


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

who's going to day trip it and who is going to overnight it for friday? who ever is going to stay up i am down for some grub and beers.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 13, 2008)

straight day trippin it.

but i usually drink at least a 12 pack while i ski.  makes the 2 1/2 hour ride home much more interesting.


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> straight day trippin it.
> 
> but i usually drink at least a 12 pack while i ski.  makes the 2 1/2 hour ride home much more interesting.



Just be sure you're clear headed enough to throw a vid together in the evening so those of us heading up on Friday can get amped.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just be sure you're clear headed enough to throw a vid together in the evening so those of us heading up on Friday can get amped.




i know of no other way.  there'll be an epic austin crash even if i have to resort to throwing cinderblocks at him while he goes by.


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> i know of no other way.  there'll be an epic austin crash even if i have to resort to throwing cinderblocks at him while he goes by.



Rad. Be sure to upload to *[thread="40868"]Vimeo[/thread]* so we can appreciate it at the highest res possible.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 13, 2008)

We're keeping Friday overnite/Sat ski optional depending on conditions and how much more mountain they open for the weekend. Otherwise we'll head back Friday evening.


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> We're keeping Friday overnite/Sat ski optional depending on conditions and how much more mountain they open for the weekend. Otherwise we'll head back Friday evening.



im going to stay up thursday night so i can get to it early friday morning. i need to leave at 2 or 3 so i can be back in the city.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 13, 2008)

so as spinmaster just posted in the main forum, this will be day one of the second opening.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 13, 2008)

So it's:

Awf170
2knees
Hardline
Moe Ghoul
Grassi21

Maybes:

Powbmps
mondeo


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> straight day trippin it.
> 
> but i usually drink at least a 12 pack while i ski.  makes the 2 1/2 hour ride home much more interesting.



Does this mean you're not going on Friday?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Does this mean you're not going on Friday?



from the friday thread.



2knees said:


> back to the 21st @ the mighty K.  I'm gonna have to come up with some magic.  I didnt realize my wife booked an appt on that date.



I cant ask her to bag this appt.  wouldnt be remotely fair,.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 13, 2008)

My wife has something going on Friday too, so it's:

Awf170
2knees
Hardline
Moe Ghoul
Grassi21
Powbmps

Maybes:

Mondeo


----------



## mondeo (Nov 13, 2008)

Let's move it to:

Awf170
2knees
Hardline
Moe Ghoul
Grassi21
Powbmps

Probables:

Mondeo

Not sure why, but I really want to get 6 days in in November. Figure sacrificing a V-day early means I just go to Sundown after work on one of the marginal days I would've gone to Killington.

And damnit, powbmps, but for some reason that avatar hits me weird. Part of me is completely skeeved out by it, the other part just finds it hilarious.


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

shit theres going to be pretty good crew on thursday.


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't tell my wife but there's a chance I can make K on Thursday 11/20.  All depends on what happens in the next few days.  Looks like a good crew on Thursday.  I hope I can make it.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> I cant ask her to bag this appt.  wouldnt be remotely fair,.



DOH, guess I missed that.  Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 14, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Don't tell my wife but there's a chance I can make K on Thursday 11/20.  All depends on what happens in the next few days.  Looks like a good crew on Thursday.  I hope I can make it.



let me know we can carpool again.  Grassi and i were gonna split a ride.  although my civic wont work with 3 passengers and 3 pairs of skis.  i have to fold the backseat down.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> let me know we can carpool again.  Grassi and i were gonna split a ride.  although my civic wont work with 3 passengers and 3 pairs of skis.  i have to fold the backseat down.



the jeep is a 2 seater if im hauling ski gear in the back...


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> let me know we can carpool again.  Grassi and i were gonna split a ride.  although my civic wont work with 3 passengers and 3 pairs of skis.  i have to fold the backseat down.





Grassi21 said:


> the jeep is a 2 seater if im hauling ski gear in the back...



If I can make it & we're able to car pool, I'll do the driving in my van with the Thule box on top so we have plenty of room.  If it works out, you guys could drive up to me, park your car & then I'll drive up to K from there.  The only question at this point is if I'm able to go at all.  Hopefully the answer will be yes but we shall see.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thinking of going thursday, but the $65 ticket is holding me back . . .


----------



## hardline (Nov 14, 2008)

it kinda sucks its going to cost 130 for two days i wonder if they will do a multi day?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 14, 2008)

Is it def. 65? I was gonna get the eticket, but they aren't offering anything for $65 on their site, and that's still cheaper than the 2 day pass.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Rad. Be sure to upload to *[thread="40868"]Vimeo[/thread]* so we can appreciate it at the highest res possible.




wow that was so much faster then youtube.  bout the same quality as the high quality option on youtube. my camera sucks.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> wow that was so much faster then youtube.  bout the same quality as the high quality option on youtube. my camera sucks.



Definitely some rad day one goose stompin' right there!


----------



## hardline (Nov 15, 2008)

is anyone staying up thursday night? looking to go get some grub and beers. i think im going to try the turn of the river.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 15, 2008)

Class Friday morning, so no.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> is anyone staying up thursday night? looking to go get some grub and beers. i think im going to try the turn of the river.



I've gotta work Friday, but I'd be up for a quick beer and bite to eat.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cool, I didn't realize that you were now definitely in too, Mondeo.  We're going to have quite the bump bashing group.  I really hope they leave a run or two ungroomed with huge snow making whales.  It will be the perfect opportunity for me to wreck.  

So the final roll call is:

Awf170
2knees
Hardline
Moe Ghoul
Grassi21
Powbmps
 Mondeo

Anyone else?

So what is the meeting time and place?  I'll probably be there right at opening and stay until closing, because if I'm paying $55 for a lift ticket I better get my money worth.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 16, 2008)

We'll be there at the open.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 16, 2008)

Any idea what time they're opening?  

Regardless, I'll probably be in line for the first chair.  What will you be skiing on/look like?

I will be exactly the same as this pic, except with short hair.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll try to be in line for first cabin, but I have a tendency to wake up late. I'd assume they'll go with their standard opening time of 9:00 for a weekday.

If I miss you guys off the opening, I'll try to be at the top of the NRT at 10:30. Green jacket, grey pants, '06 Cabrawlers (darker, unlike Greg's '07s,) black helmet. I'll be looking for 2knees and powbmps, seeing a how I've skied with them before and have a shot at recognizing them.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 16, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I'll try to be in line for first cabin, but I have a tendency to wake up late. I'd assume they'll go with their standard opening time of 9:00 for a weekday.
> 
> If I miss you guys off the opening, I'll try to be at the top of the NRT at 10:30. Green jacket, grey pants, '06 Cabrawlers (darker, unlike Greg's '07s,) black helmet. I'll be looking for 2knees and powbmps, seeing a how I've skied with them before and have a shot at recognizing them.




That works for me.  10:30 at the top of the NRT work for everyone else?


----------



## powbmps (Nov 16, 2008)

10:30 sounds good to me.  Black Giro G10 helmet and black Kryptons.  The rest is weather dependent.

My buddy Mike says he is in as well.  

Weather is finally cooling off!!!!!!


----------



## mondeo (Nov 16, 2008)

Dammit. Powbmps, 2knees, powbmps' buddy Mike.

Why can't any of the other _hack_ bump skiers show up?


----------



## hardline (Nov 16, 2008)

10:30 works for me.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 16, 2008)

We'll be there, lookin forward to meeting some of you misfits. Fred and I will look for a cluster and yell AZ for ID.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 16, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Dammit. Powbmps, 2knees, powbmps' buddy Mike.
> 
> Why can't any of the other _hack_ bump skiers show up?



don't fret.  i'm a hack.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> 10:30 works for me.



2knees and i should be getting there around 10:30/11.


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> don't fret.  i'm a hack.



You're not even a hack _bump _skier. You're just a hack skier.

:razz:


----------



## awf170 (Nov 16, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Why can't any of the other _hack_ bump skiers show up?




Dude... I'm like the biggest hack bump skier ever.  I try to ski bumps as fast as I can and usually have god-awful form if I don't end up wrecking.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Not particularly surprising since I expect to be there pretty much every day for the forseeable future but...  

Present.  

I'll be wearing this:
Giro Omen helmet, brick red-ish orange-ish Arc'Teryx shell, black shell pants


----------



## Geoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Is it def. 65? I was gonna get the eticket, but they aren't offering anything for $65 on their site, and that's still cheaper than the 2 day pass.



If you belong to a ski club, you can go to Snowshed, show your ID card and photo ID, and buy a reloadable 4 day club card for $199 plus 7% tax.  One ticket per day.  You show the club card and your photo ID at the ticket window and they hand you the day ticket.

The ski club has to be affiliated with one of the ski councils.

http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/cards_and_specials/clubcard/index.html


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 16, 2008)

Geoff said:


> If you belong to a ski club, you can go to Snowshed, show your ID card and photo ID, and buy a reloadable 4 day club card for $199 plus 7% tax.  One ticket per day.  You show the club card and your photo ID at the ticket window and they hand you the day ticket.
> 
> The ski club has to be affiliated with one of the ski councils.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/cards_and_specials/clubcard/index.html



Thanks, I figured that out the other day. I ended up booking a 3 day pass instead for $180, I blew off the first club meeting and don't have my new card yet. I gotta pick it up at the December meeting.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 17, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Not particularly surprising since I expect to be there pretty much every day for the forseeable future but...
> 
> Present.
> 
> ...



i will be wearing a dark blue arc 'teryx jacket, grey pants, and grey giro helmet.  i will be skiing with a guy wearing adidas warm-up pants and yellow jacket.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 17, 2008)

Winds are looking pretty strong this day....Dress warm.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 17, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i will be wearing a dark blue arc 'teryx jacket, grey pants, and grey giro helmet.  i will be skiing with a guy wearing adidas warm-up pants and yellow jacket.



bought a new jacket last night.  the yellow bomber is now retired. 

and not adidas, but windpants for sure.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> bought a new jacket last night.  the yellow bomber is now retired.
> 
> and not adidas, but windpants for sure.



Well, it's a start...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> bought a new jacket last night.  the yellow bomber is now retired.
> 
> and not adidas, but windpants for sure.



Is the new jacket color a secret?

If you can keep that yellow jacket from crawling away on it's own you should burn it as a sacrifice to ULLR...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Is the new jacket color a secret?
> 
> If you can keep that yellow jacket from crawling away on it's own you should burn it as a sacrifice to ULLR...



lol, i cant remember!  i think its grey (ish) with some color......somewhere on it.

I'm gonna donate that jacket to Greg so when he starts an AZ museum, it can be the centerpiece.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'm gonna donate that jacket to Greg so when he starts an AZ museum, it can be the centerpiece.



Maybe MrMagic will wear it during the Sundown bump comps....


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> bought a new jacket last night.  the yellow bomber is now retired.
> 
> and not adidas, but windpants for sure.



you are turning into a gear whore.  ;-)

so stoked for thurs!


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> so stoked for thurs!



I'm looking forward to the war stories of you chasing around Pat, powbmps/Mike, mondeo, Austin and the others... :lol: Gonna be one helluva warm-up for the season! :lol:


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm down for either Thurs or Fri but not both. Which day should I pick?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> I'm down for either Thurs or Fri but not both. Which day should I pick?



Friday.  They'll be able to put down more snow....  Plus, all the cool kids will be there on Friday, not Thursday.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Friday.  They'll be able to put down more snow....  Plus, all the cool kids will be there on Friday, not Thursday.



A better chance for bumps on Friday, plus more snow, and maybe more terrain.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> A better chance for bumps on Friday, plus more snow, and maybe more terrain.



Friday it is. Count me in.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> A better chance for bumps on Friday,



I'm going to personally mow down each and any bump that forms on thursday before i leave.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 17, 2008)

80% chance I'll be there Thurs. I just have to get someone to cover the first hour or two of my shift at work.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'm going to personally mow down each and any bump that forms on thursday before i leave.



Trying to sabotage my practice sessions for the bump comp already?  Must be because you know I'm going to kick your ass.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm looking forward to the war stories of you chasing around Pat, powbmps/Mike, mondeo, Austin and the others... :lol: Gonna be one helluva warm-up for the season! :lol:



don't see why it would be different than mountain biking.  i'll roll up last.  take a quick breath and say let's roll.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> don't see why it would be different than any mountain biking.  i'll roll up last.  take a quick breath and say let's roll.



Nice! You da man. :beer:


----------



## Marc (Nov 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> don't see why it would be different than mountain biking.  i'll roll up last.  take a quick breath and say let's roll.



And just as you come to a stop, I'll come flailing down the hill, crash into you and break your skis.

Just like the good old days.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> And just as you come to a stop, I'll come flailing down the hill, crash into you and break your skis.
> 
> Just like the good old days.



:angry: ;-) 

that brake hasn't given me a problem at all.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 18, 2008)

i was toying with the idea of bailing on this and waiting till next week till i saw this post:



SpinmasterK said:


> More than 200 guns on the hill now and we're opening for the season at 9 a.m. on Wednesday with the K-1 Gondola and the Northridge Triple. More lifts and terrain will open heading into the weekend as conditions permit.
> :grin:



since the 20th is no longer day one, i'm back in 100%.


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> i was toying with the idea of bailing on this and waiting till next week till i saw this post:
> 
> since the 20th is no longer day one, i'm back in 100%.



I'm surprised you were gonna bail. Bumps or not, the snow is going to be fantastic for the middle of November. Now with an extra day before I head up on Friday, I hope some lines show up. Please keep us posted on what you find on Thursday.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 18, 2008)

"toying with the idea of bailing"????

Don't make me bust out the Ponch.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 18, 2008)

powbmps said:


> "toying with the idea of bailing"????
> 
> Don't make me bust out the Ponch.



yes, i deserve the ponch for that statement.  see ya thursday.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Please keep us posted on what you find on Thursday.


 
You mean the bump lines we chop down on the last run?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 18, 2008)

Awf170
2knees
Hardline
Moe Ghoul
Grassi21
Powbmps
Mondeo
powhunter


on second thought Im gonna do thurs and Fri   :flag:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2008)

powhunter said:


> on second thought Im gonna do thurs and Fri   :flag:



That's the spirit!


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Awf170powhunter
> 
> 
> on second thought Im gonna do thurs and Fri   :flag:



You're the effin man! Now we'll get a tour of all the rad bump lines on Friday.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 18, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Awf170
> 2knees
> Hardline
> Moe Ghoul
> ...



Sweet.  Powhunter and I will be competing for the starring wreck in 2knee's film.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 18, 2008)

Why does this work thing always get in the way of my skiing?:smash: Friday is a no go for me now and Thursday is going to be tough. I will shoot for Thursday and keep my fingers crossed. :???:


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Sweet.  Powhunter and I will be competing for the starring wreck in 2knee's film.



Pat - you gotta promise me you'll have a vid posted by around 10 pm Thursday night, right around the time we'll be getting up to Killington...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pat - you gotta promise me you'll have a vid posted by around 10 pm Thursday night, right around the time we'll be getting up to Killington...



last time, i had to be super sneaky.  wife didnt know i went skiing and wouldnt you know she was looking for the camera all day.  I got home and the first thing out of her mouth was, hey assnozzle, what did you do with the camera.  I had to run upstairs, download the footage and delete it all under the timeline/guise that i was taking a pre dinner dump.

this time, she's working at 10:30 so she'll go to bed and i can take my time and have it ready to be uploaded by the time she leaves for work.

so basically, the answer is yes.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> last time, i had to be super sneaky.  wife didnt know i went skiing and wouldnt you know she was looking for the camera all day.  I got home and the first thing out of her mouth was, hey assnozzle, what did you do with the camera.  I had to run upstairs, download the footage and delete it all under the timeline/guise that i was taking a pre dinner dump.
> 
> this time, she's working at 10:30 so she'll go to bed and i can take my time and have it ready to be uploaded by the time she leaves for work.
> 
> so basically, the answer is yes.  :lol:



Seriously LAUGHING OUT LOUD here reading that! :lol:

It's a good thing my co-worker isn't around at the moment!


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> last time, i had to be super sneaky.  wife didnt know i went skiing and wouldnt you know she was looking for the camera all day.  I got home and the first thing out of her mouth was, hey assnozzle, what did you do with the camera.  I had to run upstairs, download the footage and delete it all under the timeline/guise that i was taking a pre dinner dump.
> 
> this time, she's working at 10:30 so she'll go to bed and i can take my time and have it ready to be uploaded by the time she leaves for work.
> 
> so basically, the answer is yes.  :lol:



Your life confuses me. :lol:

Thanks for the effort! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Why does this work thing always get in the way of my skiing?:smash: Friday is a no go for me now and Thursday is going to be tough. I will shoot for Thursday and keep my fingers crossed. :???:



Bummer, I was looking forward to skiing with you again.  I hope you can make it Thursday instead.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope all 200 guns are blazing right at eye level.  

2knees are you bringing your bump skis or your mogul skis?


----------



## hardline (Nov 18, 2008)

i may have to bow out. there is a good possibilitty that i have bronchitis. im going to the doctor first thing tomorrow to see what he says. this sucks donkey di*%.


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2008)

hardline said:


> i may have to bow out. there is a good possibilitty that i have bronchitis. im going to the doctor first thing tomorrow to see what he says. this sucks donkey di*%.



Major bummer. I was looking forward to meeting you. I assume this means you're out Friday too. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## hardline (Nov 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Major bummer. I was looking forward to meeting you. I assume this means you're out Friday too. Hope you feel better soon.



i will see what the doc says tomorrow. but i have to carefull with the holliday season comming up and all the events but if i cant because of the doc orders ill make a trip up to hunter next weekend to meet up with you. i have a ton of time off after the holliday season so no worries.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 18, 2008)

powbmps said:


> I hope all 200 guns are blazing right at eye level.
> 
> 2knees are you bringing your bump skis or your mogul skis?



i'm bringing my snowlerblades.  Dick Simmons says its a great workout.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Your life confuses me. :lol:



me too


----------



## awf170 (Nov 18, 2008)

Mouse Trap and Downdraft are open and ungroomed.  :grin:  Hopefully they stay that way.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 19, 2008)

I should be in line for the Gondi at 9am.  Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm out on this one, unfortunately.  Can't swing it with my responsibilities at home.  Maybe next time.  Enjoy it guys!


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> last time, i had to be super sneaky.  wife didnt know i went skiing and wouldnt you know she was looking for the camera all day.  I got home and the first thing out of her mouth was, hey assnozzle, what did you do with the camera.  I had to run upstairs, download the footage and delete it all under the timeline/guise that i was taking a pre dinner dump.
> 
> this time, she's working at 10:30 so she'll go to bed and i can take my time and have it ready to be uploaded by the time she leaves for work.
> 
> so basically, the answer is yes.  :lol:





Greg said:


> Your life confuses me. :lol:


x2! (Though I think the first time I met you was one of those covert operations, wasn't it? :lol



hardline said:


> i may have to bow out. there is a good possibilitty that i have bronchitis. im going to the doctor first thing tomorrow to see what he says. this sucks donkey di*%.


Feel better soon!


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2008)

2knees = the master of the Clark Kent maneuver. :lol:


----------



## powbmps (Nov 19, 2008)

Already showing 12 trails open.


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2008)

Highline is getting snowmaking today. Maybe that will open for Friday...the uhm.....cough.....better of the next two days to ski.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 19, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Already showing 12 trails open.



I hate being stuck at the office on days like this.:flame: I need a pair of ruby red slippers so that I can click the heals 3 times while saying there's no place like killington.

Tomorrow can not come soon enough.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 19, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> I hate being stuck at the office on days like this.:flame: I need a pair of ruby red slippers so that I can click the heals 3 times while saying there's no place like killington.
> 
> Tomorrow can not come soon enough.



you in for thursday Jay?

SICK.  this is gonna be a pretty damn big group.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> you in for thursday Jay?
> 
> SICK.  this is gonna be a pretty damn big group.



That is the plan right now. Things are rather crazy at work so I can’t fully commit but I am going to try my best.


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> SICK.  this is gonna be a pretty damn big group.



Cut in those lines boys. Steve will tell us where to go on Friday.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 19, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> 80% chance I'll be there Thurs. I just have to get someone to cover the first hour or two of my shift at work.


It's a done deal. I'l be there.


----------



## hardline (Nov 19, 2008)

its official i am sick. the doctor was a little upset that i had to work today. he said i should be fine by next week if i keep it mellow. i really wish i was going. it looks like huge crew over the two days. i may have to do a midweek day at hunter.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> its official i am sick. the doctor was a little upset that i had to work today. he said i should be fine by next week if i keep it mellow. i really wish i was going. it looks like huge crew over the two days. i may have to do a midweek day at hunter.



Sucks to hear. Guess we'll just have to meet up sometime else.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> its official i am sick. the doctor was a little upset that i had to work today. he said i should be fine by next week if i keep it mellow. i really wish i was going. it looks like huge crew over the two days. i may have to do a midweek day at hunter.



Bummer!  Rest up, there will be other trips...


----------



## hardline (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks guys. i am going to go somewhere mid week. just not sure where yet. maybe hit hunter then drive to mt snow.


----------

